# Hiros fear



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

On his face you can sea his fear and joy sometimes.

Hiro fear


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

more...


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Such great photos as always!  He does look a wee bit scared in the first one. That is the look I get when I say the word 'bath'. lol

I love the last pic! So stoic.

Kara


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*amazing photos*

What speed do you have your camera set on to get such detail and movement?
Linda


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

I've got to get some pictures of Gryff like that. When he's nervous, his ears droop down and stick to the sides of his head. He looks completely pathetic.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Hiro takes such good photos. I love how expressive his eyes are.


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

@Rikidaisy
Most action pictures were taken on ISO 800 and ISO 1000 with 1/800 and 1/1000 sec shutterspeed.
The photo with the duck f/7.1, 1/500, ISO-1000


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Hiro really does show his emotions well, from fear to joy! That fifth photo really shows his smile well!! Love seeing your pictures....they are so good!


----------



## RCKNROB (Nov 27, 2007)

*Pictures*

Great photography and beautiful expressive face. I want to get that good someday with my photography. LOL

I always use the automatic setting, I have got to get busy.

Robin


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

The pictures are great. Oh, I think you always know what he is thinking by the expressions on his face. I am glad you have him....but I want one just like him!! He is a beautiful Hav.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Awesome photos, Ans! I love the expressions on Hiro's face. He is one handsome guy! I love the look in the last pic of the duck series. It's like, "Hey! Where'd he go!" ound:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Ans, spectacular photos of a beautiful dog. Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

mckennasedona said:


> Ans, spectacular photos of a beautiful dog. Thanks for sharing them.


DITTO!!!

Hiro is just BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Awesome pictures! I need to get some of Beamer in action..

Ryan


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Breathtakingly beautiful pictures! Thanks once again for sharing spectacular pictures of your handsome furbaby.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Wonderful photos of Hiro. He looks so smug in the last shot for being able to chase off the duck!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Ans, love all the pictures! Hiro is such a handsome subject.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Ans, the pictures are spectacular. And Hiro does indeed have an expressive face. He is a very handsome Hav.


----------



## ruthann (Jan 26, 2007)

YOUR PHOTOS ARE BEAUTIFUL!! Hiro is a very special Hav. I'm interested in his name. Is it Dutch for Hero?? As you can tell, I'm not knowledgable when it comes to language. Thanks for educating me a little. RuthAnn and Annabelle


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Ans, Hiro is as handsome as ever! You take amazing photos and Hiro is a great model. Just beautiful to see all his lovely hair flying in the wind. He looks like such a happy boy.


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

#ruthann
Hiro's name in dutch meen: come here.
We wanted a dog who's name sound like a hero.
We loved the tvserie of Heroes were everyone should be a hero and de japanese boy name was Hiro. So our dog gets that name.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Those pictures are FABULOUS! And I thought I was taking great ones with my iphone, lol.
Carole
xxoox


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Great pictures Ans! I never get tired of looking at such beautiful photos!hoto: Hiro is a very handsome guy,and you show it well in your photos!:clap2:


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

GREAT SHOTS! They would fabulous in the calendar, hint hint.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

WOW! Those shots with the ducks are amazing!!!! I love them. Hiro looks great in every one of these...what a beauty he is.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

as always, great shots!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Wow! You really capture his expressions so well! Hiro is a beautiful dog. I loved the sequence with the duck. The last one is priceless!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Fabulous pics as always Ans! LOVE the first one with the duck.


----------

